# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  ما حكم الديموقراطية؟

## سعيد العباسي

السلام عليكم،

هل يوجد للشيخ ابن باز والشيخ ابن عثيمين وهيئة كبار العلماء فتاوى حول الديموقراطية؟

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

حكم الديمقراطية والانتخابات والعمل في أنظمتها ما حكم الديمقراطية ، وشغل منصب بارز في البرلمان ، أو شغل منزلة أخرى في حكومة ديمقراطية ؟ وما حكم الاقتراع وانتخاب شخص بطريقة ديمقراطية ؟ 



الحمد لله
أولاً:
الديمقراطية نظام أرضي ، يعني حكم الشعب للشعب ، وهو بذلك مخالف للإسلام ، فالحكم لله العلي الكبير ، ولا يجوز أن يُعطى حق التشريع لأحدٍ من البشر كائناً من كان .
وقد جاء في " موسوعة الأديان والمذاهب المعاصرة " ( 2 / 1066 ، 1067 ) :
"ولا شك في أن النظم الديمقراطية أحد صور الشرك الحديثة ، في الطاعة ، والانقياد ، أو في التشريع ، حيث تُلغى سيادة الخالق سبحانه وتعالى ، وحقه في التشريع المطلق ، وتجعلها من حقوق المخلوقين ، والله تعالى يقول : ( مَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ إِلَّا أَسْمَاءً سَمَّيْتُمُوهَا أَنْتُمْ وَآَبَاؤُكُمْ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ بِهَا مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ إِنِ الْحُكْمُ إِلَّا لِلَّهِ أَمَرَ أَلَّا تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا إِيَّاهُ ذَلِكَ الدِّينُ الْقَيِّمُ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ ) يوسف/ 40 ، ويقول تعالى : ( إِنِ الْحُكْمُ إِلَّا لِلَّهِ ) الأنعام/ 57" انتهى .
وسبق تفصيل ذلك في جواب السؤال رقم ( 98134 ) .
ثانياً:
من علم حال النظام الديمقراطي وحكمه ثم رشح نفسه أو رشح غيره مقرّاً لهذا النظام ، عاملاً به ، فهو على خطر عظيم ، إذ النظام الديمقراطي منافٍ للإسلام ، وإقراره والعمل به من موجبات الردة والخروج عن الإسلام . 
وأما من رشح نفسه أو رشح غيره في ظل هذا النظام ، حتى يدخل ذلك المجلس وينكر على أهله ، ويقيم الحجة عليهم ، ويقلل من الشر والفساد بقدر ما يستطيع ، وحتى لا يخلو الجو لأهل الفساد والإلحاد يعيثون في الأرض فساداً ، ويفسدون دنيا الناس ودينهم ، فهذا محل اجتهاد ، حسب المصلحة المتوقعة من ذلك . 
بل يرى بعض العلماء أن الدخول في هذه الانتخابات واجبة . 
فقد سئل الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين رحمه الله عن حكم الانتخابات ، فأجاب : "أنا أرى أن الانتخابات واجبة ، يجب أن نعين من نرى أن فيه خيراً ، لأنه إذا تقاعس أهل الخير ، مَنْ يحل محلهم ؟ سيحل محلهم أهل الشر ، أو الناس السلبيون الذين ما عندهم خير ولا شر ، أتباع كل ناعق ، فلابد أن نختار من نراه صالحاً . 
فإذا قال قائل : اخترنا واحداً لكن أغلب المجلس على خلاف ذلك . 
قلنا : لا مانع ، هذا الواحد إذا جعل الله فيه البركة وألقى كلمة الحق في هذا المجلس سيكون لها تأثير ولا بد ، لكن الذي ينقصنا الصدق مع الله ، نعتمد على الأمور المادية الحسية ولا ننظر إلى كلمة الله عز وجل .... فَرَشِّحْ مَنْ ترى أنه خير ، وتوكل على الله " انتهى باختصار. 
من سلسلة "لقاءات الباب المفتوح" شريط رقم 210 ـ الوجه الثاني .
http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/all/soun...le_16230.shtml
وقد سئل علماء اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء :
هل يجوز التصويت في الانتخابات والترشيح لها ؟ مع العلم أن بلادنا تحكم بغير ما أنزل الله؟ 
فأجابوا : 
"لا يجوز للمسلم أن يرشح نفسه رجاء أن ينتظم في سلك حكومة تحكم بغير ما أنزل الله ، وتعمل بغير شريعة الإسلام ، فلا يجوز لمسلم أن ينتخبه أو غيره ممن يعملون في هذه الحكومة إلا إذا كان من رشح نفسه من المسلمين ومن ينتخبون يرجون بالدخول في ذلك أن يصلوا بذلك إلى تحويل الحكم إلى العمل بشريعة الإسلام ، واتخذوا ذلك وسيلة إلى التغلب على نظام الحكم ، على ألا يعمل من رشح نفسه بعد تمام الدخول إلا في مناصب لا تتنافى مع الشريعة الإسلامية" انتهى .
الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز ، الشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي ، الشيخ عبد الله بن غديان ، الشيخ عبد الله بن قعود .
" فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة " ( 23 / 406 ، 407 ) .
وسئلوا ـ أيضاً ـ : 
كما تعلمون عندنا في الجزائر ما يسمى بـ : "الانتخابات التشريعية" ، هناك أحزاب تدعو إلى الحكم الإسلامي ، وهناك أخرى لا تريد الحكم الإسلامي . فما حكم الناخب على غير 
الحكم الإسلامي مع أنه يصلي ؟ 
فأجابوا:
"يجب على المسلمين في البلاد التي لا تحكم الشريعة الإسلامية ، أن يبذلوا جهدهم وما يستطيعونه في الحكم بالشريعة الإسلامية ، وأن يقوموا بالتكاتف يدا واحدة في مساعدة الحزب الذي يعرف منه أنه سيحكم بالشريعة الإسلامية ، وأما مساعدة من ينادي بعدم تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية فهذا لا يجوز ، بل يؤدي بصاحبه إلى الكفر ؛ لقوله تعالى : (وَأَنِ احْكُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ وَلَا تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ وَاحْذَرْهُمْ أَنْ يَفْتِنُوكَ عَنْ بَعْضِ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ إِلَيْكَ فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ أَنْ يُصِيبَهُمْ بِبَعْضِ ذُنُوبِهِمْ وَإِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنَ النَّاسِ لَفَاسِقُونَ * أَفَحُكْمَ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ يَبْغُونَ وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ مِنَ اللَّهِ حُكْمًا لِقَوْمٍ يُوقِنُونَ) المائدة/49-50 ، ولذلك لما بَيَّن اللهُ كفر من لم يحكم بالشريعة الإسلامية ، حذر من مساعدتهم أو اتخاذهم أولياء ، وأمر المؤمنين بالتقوى إن كانوا مؤمنين حقا ، فقال تعالى : (يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَتَّخِذُوا الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا دِينَكُمْ هُزُوًا وَلَعِبًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ وَالْكُفَّارَ أَوْلِيَاءَ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ) المائدة/57 . 
وبالله التوفيق ، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم "انتهى . 
اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء 
الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز ، الشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي ، الشيخ عبد الله بن غديان .
"فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة" (1/373) .




الإسلام سؤال وجواب

http://www.islam-qa.com/ar/ref/107166

----------


## أبو أحمد المهاجر

قال العلامة الألباني - رحمه الله تعالى - :
(( هذه لفظة أجنبية "..." ليس لهذه الكلمة معنى إسلامي صحيح لأنها تعني أن الحكم للشعب !!" .... "
و ما دامت الديمقراطية هي حكم الشعب ، فإذن الشعب يحلل ، والشعب يحرم حسب هواه !! " ... " 
فنحن ننكر هذا الاستعمال الذي بدا يظهر في بعض البلاد العربية اليوم من ناحيتين :
أولا : من ناحية المعنى لأنه يعني - كما قلنا - أن الحكم للشعب ، وهذا كلام باطل ، فإن الحكم إنما هو لله عزوجل.
ثم : من ناحية اللفظ ، لأنه لفظ غربي أجنبي ، لو كان يتضمن معنى صحيحا ما نرى استعماله لأنها رطانة غربية مقيتة ، فكيف وهو يتضمن معنى مخالفا للشريعة ؟!!
من هنا نحن ننكر على بعض الجماعات الإسلامية التي ترفع عقيرتها بالدعوة إلى الديمقراطية ، ولو أنهم يزينونها بكلمة " إسلامية " ! فيقولون : 
ديمقراطية إسلامية !!"...")).
(سلسلة الهدى والنور) شريط(353).

----------


## أبو أحمد المهاجر

و قال العلامة مقبل بن هادي الوادعي  في (نصيحتي لشباب عدن) :
(( إذا كان يعتقد أن الديمقراطية حق ويؤمن بها فهو كافر، لكن إذا كان متأولاً لأجل مطامع الدنيا فهو ضال)).

----------


## أبو أحمد المهاجر

و قال :
(( وما معنى الديمقراطية؟ معناها الشعب يحكم نفسه بنفسه، ولو حصل التصويت أن اللواط حلال فالتصويت مقدم على الكتاب والسنة، أو حصل التصويت وقد حصل أنه يجوز لهم أن يقترضوا من البنوك الربوية فلهم بعد ذلك التصويت، وأيضًا في ذلكم الدفتر احترام الرأي والرأي الآخر، وما معنى احترام الرأي والرأي الآخر؟ إنك إذا استدللت بآية وقال ذلك الخمار أو تلكم المرأة التي لا خير فيها وعارضتك، وجاءت امرأة أخرى تؤيد رأيها؛ أن الآية القرآنية مثل رأي تلك المرأة! والمرأة الثانية ترجح قول المرأة على الآية القرآنية، إهانة للكتاب والسنة {ومن أعرض عن ذكري فإنّ له معيشةً ضنكًا ونحشره يوم القيامة أعمى ? قال ربّ لم حشرتني أعمى وقد كنت بصيرًا ? قال كذلك أتتك آياتنا فنسيتها وكذلك اليوم تنسى669}.)).

و قال في (أسئلة أصحاب لودر) :
(( فإذا كان سلفيًا وهو يؤمن بالديمقراطية، فهذا ليس بسلفي ولا كرامة)).

----------


## أبو أحمد المهاجر

و سئل العلامة مقبل الوادعي في (أسئلة الصحفي الألماني ) :
السؤال187: ما رأيك في الديمقراطية في اليمن؟
الجواب: الديمقراطية كفر، لأن الله عز وجل يقول في كتابه الكريم: {إن الحكم إلاّ لله292}، ويقول: {ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الكافرون293}. ويقول: {أفحكم الجاهليّة يبغون ومن أحسن من الله حكمًا لقوم يوقنون294}.
ولسنا في حاجة الديمقراطية، بل دين الإسلام سوى بين المسلمين وآخى بينهم، والنبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم يقول: ((المسلم أخو المسلم لا يظلمه ولا يخذله ولا يحقره التّقوى هاهنا ويشير إلى صدره ثلاث مرّات بحسب امرئ من الشّرّ أن يحقر أخاه المسلم، كلّ المسلم على المسلم حرام دمه وماله وعرضه?)).
فلسنا محتاجين إلى الديمقراطية، فإن معناها: حكم الشعب نفسه بنفسه، أي: لا كتاب ولا سنة، والله عز وجل قد ضمن الكتاب والسنة من الخطأ، فالنبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم يقول كما في "صحيح مسلم" من حديث جابر: ((وقد تركت فيكم ما لن تضلّوا بعده إن اعتصمتم به كتاب الله))
ويقول سبحانه وتعالى: {إنّ هذا القرءان يهدي للّتي هي أقوم295}.
والديمقراطية هي التصويت بالإباحية، فقد صوتوا في بعض بلاد الكفر أنه يجوز للرجل أن يتزوج بالرجل، فالديمقراطية مسخ، وتجعل الصالح والفاسق سواء، والله سبحانه وتعالى يقول: {أفمن كان مؤمنًا كمن كان فاسقًا لا يستوون296}، وتجعل المرأة والرجل سواء والله عز وجل يقول: {وليس الذّكر كالأنثى297}، وقال: {تلك إذًا قسمة ضيزى298} لمن نسب إلى الله الإناث، ونزه نفسه منهن.
السؤال188: هل الشورى الإسلامية تشبه الديمقراطية؟
الجواب: الشورى هي أن يجتمع مجموعة من أهل الحل والعقد ومن العلماء ومن ذوي الخبرة والسياسة وهم الذين يديرون أحوال الناس على نهج الكتاب والسنة، كما قال الله سبحانه وتعالى: {وإذا جاءهم أمر من الأمن أو الخوف أذاعوا به ولو ردّوه إلى الرّسول وإلى أولي الأمر منهم لعلمه الّذين يستنبطونه منهم299} فالقصد أنّهم يرجعون إلى الكتاب والسنة.
بخلاف الديمقراطيين فإنّهم يرجعون إلى الأكثرية والله عز وجل يقول: {وما أكثر النّاس ولو حرصت بمؤمنين300}، ويقول: {وإن تطع أكثر من في الأرض يضلّوك عن سبيل الله301}، ويقول: {وقليل من عبادي الشّكور302}، ويقول: {ولكنّ أكثرهم لا يعلمون303}.
فالديمقراطية تأخذ بالكثرة، والإسلام يأخذ ويعتبر بالكتاب والسنة وبأهل الحل والعقد يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى: {وما اختلفتم فيه من شيء فحكمه إلى الله304}، ويقول: {فإن تنازعتم في شيء فردّوه إلى الله والرّسول إن كنتم تؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر305}.)).

----------

